# Niesmann Bischoff Arto 69 GL



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

Due to a family issue we are unable to deal with the sale of this vehicle at this time.

2003 N + B Arto 14500 miles only, 12 months MOT 6 months TAX, new cam belt, reversing camera, unused safari room, 2 x leisure batteries, alarm, tow bar. Excellent condition the BMW of all motorhomes. This well loved motorhome has 2 double beds and capable of sleeping 5. Three burner gas hob and gas oven. 3 way fridge all hardly used. It comes with an unused safari room. Ideal for full timing or weekends away. 
[email protected]


----------

